# my only military diorama



## JERSEYJUNKER1

i did this a couple of years ago and sold it on ebay. its a 1/6 scale same size as gi joe german soldier. it's titled the unfound dead. i used a skeleton model aged it and dressed it in a rotting uniform.i wanted it to look like a soldier killed in action that was not found for a few years.not to gruesom i hope.


----------



## John P

Poor Fritz!


----------



## 1970AMX

They started it.


----------



## Halo_819

1970AMX said:


> They started it.


I'm sorry....but that right there is funny! 


Very realistic work on the diorama. This is a part of war that I think you have accurately portrayed, without being gruesome about it.


----------



## steve123

I like it! Pretty cool.

Steve


----------



## iamweasel

I love it, very imaginative.


----------



## roadrner

Definitely imaginative, great details and job! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## bucwheat

Lots of detail.:thumbsup:


----------



## Seaview

The true face of war, "elegantly" captured.


----------



## roadskare63

lol..."they started it"

great scene jersey:thumbs up:


----------



## Maritain

Neat!


----------



## Jafo

great job


----------



## dmRusso

lGreat job and attention to detail !! Where did you find the skeletons in that scale ???


----------



## Diablo_Fire

Great job, sorry just saw it while trying to find Dio hints and information.


----------



## Trekkriffic

A nice surprise! I had no idea what this was until opening the thread. Well done!


----------



## irishtrek

Now that is way different!!!
At first glance that first pic looks like the muzzle of the rifle is in the soldiers mouth.


----------

